# Tyger Tyger Burning (Not So) Bright



## Damaged Goods (Feb 1, 2020)

Nature documentaries about the biggest 'n' baddest of the big cats is rare.  Meanwhile, lions are featured ad nauseum.  Leopards, cheetahs, and jags get their fair share of attention too.  Maybe their extreme stealth and forest environment make them unfavorable targets for photography.  Or maybe the authorities in the countries they inhabit are hesitant in admitting outsiders.

Oh wait, I just saw an hour documentary on some Siberian rodent who spends eight months in hibernation with one heart beat per minute.  Who can figure.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 1, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Maybe their extreme stealth and forest environment make them unfavorable targets for photography


I don't know about anyone else, but when I happen onto a big cat, a camera is not the first thing that comes to mind.

But, all big cats are most gorgeous creatures


----------



## Damaged Goods (Feb 1, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but when I happen onto a big cat, a camera is not the first thing that comes to mind.



Amen to that but the pros have no qualms about getting up close and personal with Africa's Big Six: elephant, lion, leopard, hippo, rhino, and cape buffalo.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 1, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> Amen to that but the pros have no qualms about getting up close and personal


That's why they are pros (hat's off to 'em)


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 5, 2020)

A lot of those “up close & personal “ people have a bunch of folks with high powered rifles stationed just out of camera range. “Things are often not what they seem to be.”


----------



## jerry old (Feb 5, 2020)

Nature folks hiking in remote places,  get attacked by cougars (who are making a 
comeback).  I would not go to remote site  to hike without a sidearm.

Curious  about our attraction to big cats: is it their total dismissive attitude towards
humans, or racial memory that these big cats will eat us? 

Humans do not impress or scare big cats-anything in their habitat is table fare.

"Mr. Tiger, I am the apex predator."
"Mr. Human person, I don't argue with my supper."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> hippo


----------



## win231 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but when I happen onto a big cat, a camera is not the first thing that comes to mind.
> 
> But, all big cats are most gorgeous creatures


HAHA.  Like that good one about the two guys who were walking barefoot & happened on a lion.
One guy starts putting on his shoes.
The other guy says, "That's not going to help you outrun him."
He says, "I don't have to outrun him....I only have to outrun you."


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 5, 2020)

To me the tiger is the best looking animal on the planet.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Feb 6, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> A lot of those “up close & personal “ people have a bunch of folks with high powered rifles stationed just out of camera range. “Things are often not what they seem to be.”



Guys up close and personal harassing the critters with cameras and folks with shootin' irons backing them up.

Betcha the animal rights folks _love_ that set-up.


----------

